# Breasts not tender = also seem less swollen



## catmom

Hi,

I know this is a question that has been asked many times, but I need to ask it again. I'll be a first time mom if this pregnancy goes to term; we were pregnant in 2008 but miscarried. Anyway, I'm at the end of Week 5 and my breasts have been incredibly tender and swollen, but this morning they seem neither. In other threads women talk about their breasts feeling less tender on and off, and it seems that this is quite common and not a big deal. But what about the fact that mine don't feel as swollen to the touch? Is this a reason for concern?


----------



## mjvdec01

catmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a question that has been asked many times, but I need to ask it again. I'll be a first time mom if this pregnancy goes to term; we were pregnant in 2008 but miscarried. Anyway, I'm at the end of Week 5 and my breasts have been incredibly tender and swollen, but this morning they seem neither. In other threads women talk about their breasts feeling less tender on and off, and it seems that this is quite common and not a big deal. But what about the fact that mine don't feel as swollen to the touch? Is this a reason for concern?

Hi there. I'll be 21 weeks with baby number three on Sunday. I can say, that going by how your breasts look or feel isn't reliable at all. Some women see no difference in their breasts until baby is born. Others get huge right away. Right now, just enjoy the fact that you are pregnant. Get enough rest, drink plenty of water, try to eat well, and see your OB at 8 weeks. What you're experiencing is pefectly normal for early pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## binksmommy

your lucky to not have te breast pain and swelling...


----------



## Annie77

My breasts were sorest around 10/11dpo but got BFN. Got a really strong BFP on 13dpo, by then it was only really my nipples that were sore and I got a 'let down' feeling on/off. Nipples still sore but breasts ae fine and not very swollen at all.

With my 1st pregnancy I had sore boobs until 6-7 week mark and absolutely none with my 2nd daughter.

Try not to worry - before you know it you will have a watermelon as a stomach and two big cantaloupes for boobs!


----------



## gryphongrl

catmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is a question that has been asked many times, but I need to ask it again. I'll be a first time mom if this pregnancy goes to term; we were pregnant in 2008 but miscarried. Anyway, I'm at the end of Week 5 and my breasts have been incredibly tender and swollen, but this morning they seem neither. In other threads women talk about their breasts feeling less tender on and off, and it seems that this is quite common and not a big deal. But what about the fact that mine don't feel as swollen to the touch? Is this a reason for concern?

Mine were hardly ever sore and never swollen to the touch. Even now they are larger, but not that much... mostly my rib cage has expanded a lot. Baby's kicking me as we speak so don't worry about symptom spotting :)


----------



## flashy09

Right around the same time as you, I woke up with totally normal boobs and it scared me to death as sore breasts were my main symptom. Everything turned out fine and I have an almost 10 month old girl. They did come back sore a few days later and then were on and off....but that first overnight, drastic change was really scary. Don't worry!


----------

